# الباب الضيق



## مونيكا 57 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه مت 7 : 14

لممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ممممممممممممماذا ؟لان هذا الطريق هو طريق روحى وليس جسدى ,وان الانسان معظم خبراته التى تعلمها منذ طفولته خبرات جسدية , فالخبرات الروحبة قليلة وسرية .

والعالم الذى يعيش فيه الانسان الان مادى وكل الامور المحيطة بنا مادية ,ويُضخم العالم جدآ من الامور المادية ويجهل غالبآ الامور الروحية وربما يعتبرها العالم من الجهاله.

ومبادى العالم تدعو الى تضخيم ذات الانسان ,وتدعو الانسان ان يتلذذ بكل ما هو جسدى ,بل يجتهد العالم فى توفير وسائل الراحة والمتعة الجسدية ,فلقد سخر الانسان علمه وتقدمه العلمى فى ابتكار وسائل حديثة توفر الراحة والمتعة للجسد.

فغرق الانسان فى تلذذ الجسد وتقلصت الروح داخل الانسان وقل الاهتمام بها حتى نسى وتجاهل الكثيرون الروح وانطمست المعرفة والفهم عن كل ما هو روحى ,

وفى نفس الوقت وبسبب الرفاهية وكثرة ملذات الجسد حدث تضخيم لذات الانسان وشعر الانسان ان ذاته محور اهتمام كبير جدآ منه ومن الاخرين وارتفعت ذات الانسان بالغش والخداع لتحل محل الله دون ان يدرى الانسان ,.

فصار اله الانسان هو ذاته يقدم لها الاعجاب المستمر ويوفر لها كل ما تُريد ,ويقف موقف العداء والبغيضة تجاه كل من يسيء الى ذاته سواء بكلمة بسيطة وربما تلميح غير مقصود فصار الانسان جسدى , قلبه دائمآ مملؤ من كل حسد, وغالبآ ما يكون فى خصام مستمر مع كل من لا يمدح ذاته ,ويصنع انشقاق متى تواجد فى اى جماعة :

3لانكم بعد جسديون.فانه اذ فيكم حسد وخصام وانشقاق ألستم جسديين وتسلكون بحسب البشر.1كو 3 : 3

ولان الروح يشتهى ضد الجسد والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح وهذا قانون روحى :

لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون. غل 5 : 17

من هنا صار طريق العودة من الحياة الجسدية الى الحياة الروحية ضيق جدآ وكرب وقليلون هم الذين يقبلون ان يجدونه ,لان الأكثر منهم هم من يبتعدون عنه ويفقدون هذا الطريق بسبب قوة جذب الجسد وملذته لهم 

ولهذا كانت نصيحة يسوع :

((اجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق لو 13 : 24))

+++++++++++++++++
وَسَأَلَهُ أَحَدُهُمْ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، أَقَلِيلٌ عَدَدُ الَّذِينَ سَيَخْلُصُونَ؟» وَلكِنَّهُ قَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ لو 13 : 23

«ابْذِلُوا الْجَهْدَ لِلدُّخُولِ مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، لو 13 : 24
_________________________________

ربنا يسوع ينصح احبائه ان يجتهدوا فى الدخول من الباب الضيق , فالدخول من الباب الضيق مخيف ومُفزع جدآ للنفس ويرفضه الجسد تمامآ.!!

ولكن يسوع يُنادى فى القلب كل يوم لكل من يعرف صوته اجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الكرب ,وكل يوم أنا مدعوا وبقوة ان ادخل من الباب الضيق .

فكل يوم بالنسبة للانسان الساعي فى ملكوت الله ,يكون له خطة من الله لدخول الانسان من الباب الضيق ,وببساطة قبول ان ادخل من الباب الضيق هو فى ان اقبل اهانة ذاتى برضى .!

ان لا أدافع عن نفسى اذا حدث لها اتهام او ظلم بل اترك الحكم لمن هو يصنع الحكم للمظلومين :

المجري حكما للمظلومين المعطي خبزا للجياع مز 146 : 7

واذا صارعنى عقلى وسبى نفسى ودخلت فى محاكمة من نفسى فتذمرت علي ذاتى لانى لا اريد ان انتقم لها ,يكفى جدآ ان اتضرع لروح الله الساكن فى قلبي لكى يكشف لى صورة المسيح الواقف امام بيلاطس البنطى والجميع يتهم فيه بالزور والظلم واما هو :

فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه أشع 53 : 7

هذا هو القدوس التى تسبحه الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة ,هذا هو قاضى القضاة العادل هذا الذى تخبر:

[السموات بعدله لان الله هو الديان مز 50 : 6

جلال وبهاء عمله وعدله قائم الى الابد مز 111 : 3

لم يفتح فاه امام ظلم البشر وترك الحكم لابيه الذى:

يقضي بالعدل للمساكين ويحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض ويضرب الارض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه أشع 11 : 4

وهكذا اسس لي باب الطريق الكرب ودخل هو اولآ منه وتساقطت دمائه من جروحه وآلامه وعن عمد منه لكى تكون لي هى الآثار فيما بعد لكى أسير علي هُداها كعلامات تركها لى ودعانى لكى اسير عليها فى الطريق الكرب :

لانكم لهذا دعيتم فان المسيح ايضا تألم لاجلنا تاركا لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته. 1بط 2 : 21


وعندما تثور في ذاتى ارجوك يارب لا تحرمنى من ارى اثارك اثار دمائك التى سقطت على الطريق ,وانت مظلوم وصامت , وانت مجروح ولا تشتكي , وانت قادر جدآ بل تقدر ان تفعل كل شيئ ورغم ذلك تقبل صورة الضعف , وانت البار والذى يُبرر الفاجر ورغم ذلك قبلت العار ولم ترد على تعيرات المنافقين . 

وعندما ارى كل هذا اكيد سوف تصرخ في روحى قائلة :

بخطواته استمسكت رجلي حفظت طريقه ولم أحد أي 23 : 11

نعم يارب انت تدعونى ان اجتهد للدخول من الباب الضيق لاننى هناك سوف اتقابل معك سوف ارى ما لم تراه عين بشرية ,سوف ارى سر ألامك وجروحك ,سوف اعرف منك سر صمتك وانت مظلوم ولا تفتح فمك , 

الامر ليس دخول من الباب الكرب لسبب اننا نحب ان نتألم ابدآ ولكن انه سر التقابل معك ,انت لست فى اماكن اللهو والمسرات الارضية ,انت لست حاضر فى أماكن التلذذ الجسدى والراحة ,الايمان بعيد جدآ عن الذين يقبلون مجدآ بعضهم من بعض :

كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض.والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه يو 5 : 44
اذا اذا كنت تُريدى يسوع يا نفسي بالصدق وليس بالتزيف فأذهب الى الاماكن التى ليس فيها كرامة لك ,واذا جرح اى انسان كرامتك يا نفسي لا تثوري وتملئ الدنيا ضجيج بل اصمتى , واقبلى جرح الكرامة برضى ثم ارفعى عينك فستجدى يسوع فورآ هو كرامتك الحقيقة .

اذا اخذ اى احد حقك اتركيه باجتهاد يا نفسي فمتى فرطي فى حقك الزمني يا نفسى ورفعتي نظرك الى السماء لسوف تجدى لك مفاجأة مُذهلة فعندما تبلعي العلقم والمرارة وتقبلى سلب حقك ستجدي السماء تُعلن لك اعظم مفجأة ان حقك عند الرب :

اما انا فقلت عبثا تعبت باطلا وفارغا افنيت قدرتي.لكن حقي عند الرب وعملي عند الهي أشع 49 : 4

فأذا كنتى يا نفسى تتركى حقك هنا على الارض فهو لا يضيع ابدآ بل محفوظ لك عند الله اما اذا تمسكتى به هنا على الارض فليس لك شيئ فى السماء

وليس هذا فقط بل اذا ثابرتى واجتهتى حسب امر الرب نفسه فى ترك حقوقك على الارض ودخلتى من الباب الكرب حينئذآ سوف يكون نصيبك هو الرب نفسه :

نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي.من اجل ذلك ارجوه مرا 3 : 24

ربى يسوع تتقوى نفسى جدآ عندما ارى تعزيات وتشجيعك لي فى الدخول من الباب الكرب ولكن يارب ,عندما ادخل فعلآ طول النهار من الباب الكرب وارى من هم حولى يحاولون ان يدوسوا عليا ,كثيرآ جدآ ما تثور نفسي في ,واحيانا لا اقدر ان اُسيطر عليها يارب .!

فلهذا ارجوك ان تُعطينى قوة ومعونة من شخصك الالهى من خبرتك العظيمة فى قبول الالم والاهانة والعار والظلم ,

وخاصآ يارب ان هذه الخبرة لم تضيع بل هى محفوظة فى جسدك ,وجسدك هو غذائى الذى احيا به ,وهذا يُعزينى جدآ ,

هذا يوضح لي اننى لى فى جسدك رصيد من القوة والخبرة العظيمة جدآ على تحمل الالم وقبول الاهانة والعار وتحمل الظلم وكل جروح الصليب ,هذه الخبرات العظيمة التى ان عشتها لم تضيع ابدآ ,بل هى محفوظة لي فى جسدك .

وجسدك ليس بعيد عنى فهو حياتى وغذائى وقوت الحياة الابدية ,هكذا يتضح امامك يا نفسى انه ليس هناك قوة من الظلم او الاهانة او الموت تقهرك ابدآ بل انتى بنصيبك الذى لك فى المسيح تستطيعي ان تقهري اى ظلم بقبوله ,اى اهانة بقبولها اى اضطهاد بتسليم نفسك له بكل رضي ,هذه الإمكانيات ليست منك يا نفسى بل هى من يسوع الذى صنعها من أجلك وسلمها لك فى سر هى شركة ألامه وشركة جسده المكسور عنك ودمه المسفوك من اجلك

اشكرك يارب واتضرع نحوك بكل قلبى شجعنى بحبك يا سيدى ان ادخل من الباب الكرب كل يوم حتى اتقابل معك ,

اجعلنى افتح عينى كل يوم على الباب الكرب وارفض باب العالم الواسع الذى نهايته الهلاك ,وكل من يدخل منه يبعد عنك ولا يعرفك .

اعطنى يارب ان افهم انه فى داخلى قوة جبارة على تحمل الالم والظلم والاهانة ولا افكرك بمبادئ العالم الشرير ,التى تشجع المسرات الجسدية وتبث في روح الغضب والحقد تحت شعار الكرامة 

تشجعنى على قتل النفوس تحت شعار الدفاع عن الذات اعلم تمامآ يارب ان مبادئك ضد مبادئ العالم على طول الخط فارفض يارب العالم واقبلك مستهينا بالخزى الذى من العالم لى من اجل المسرة التى لى عندك .​


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لا تعليق فعلا لانة اكتر من رائع ولاننا ملناش حاجة فى العالم حياتنا مش هنا ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

:16_14_21:أشكرك ميرنا على المرور
   الرب يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح

مرثا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

marth قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه مت 7 : 14
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل ورائع ومفيد جدا شكرا جدا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل ورائع ومفيد جدا شكرا جدا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (7 يوليو 2009)

> نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي.من اجل ذلك ارجوه مرا 3 : 24
> 
> ربى يسوع تتقوى نفسى جدآ عندما ارى تعزيات وتشجيعك لي فى الدخول من الباب الكرب ولكن يارب ,عندما ادخل فعلآ طول النهار من الباب الكرب وارى من هم حولى يحاولون ان يدوسوا عليا ,كثيرآ جدآ ما تثور نفسي في ,واحيانا لا اقدر ان اُسيطر عليها يارب .!


​
*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> ​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ويعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------

